# Despite everything, Gracie had a major set back



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am sorry to hear that twyla. You have worked very hard under very difficult personal circumstances to make things work in your home for her. Perhaps for her moving her to a new single dog home will be the kindest thing for Gracie.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I am hoping.

I need help finding her a home, I need to find one sooner rather later because I don't have time on my side this time.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Send a PM to Carolinek. She might have ideas for you. She is in upstate NY.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

thanks I will try that


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

So sorry to hear. You did your best but it wasn't meant to be. Best of luck finding her the perfect home!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Is there a poodle rescue near you ? They can react very fast when need be. They could arrange something for you and they will make sure she gets the best home possible. They do temperament and health tests before placing the dogs in a suitable home.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Gracie's not a poodle, she's a 10 yr old Pomeranian / chihuahua mix, the hard thing is she has bitten both dogs and people.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

I'm so sorry Twyla. I know how hard this is for you. I don't have any advice, but I will definitely pray that things work out for Gracie, and you can find her a good home ASAP.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so sorry - just when hings seemed a little easier. In the UK there is a rescue that specializes in older dogs, and has a network of experienced foster carers - is there anything like that in your area?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

fjm I am not sure why I didn't suggest this yesterday. But your post reminded me there is a program for rehoming older dogs called "Seniors for Seniors" or something to that effect. I once had clients who had gotten their dog through that program.


----------

